# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Speech recognition, transcription, dictation, voice-to-text >  Transcription of video and audio, Verbit Software Ltd., New York, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Verbit Software Ltd.

verbit.ai/solutions-transcription

----------


## Airicist

Article "Verbit raises $60 million to improve enterprise-focused transcription software"

by Kyle Wiggers
November 19, 2020

----------

